# Poll: How much communication?



## Dave (Jan 11, 2009)

For couples who both work, how much and what kinds of communication do you have with each other during the day? 

My wife and I disagree about what's "normal" so I was hoping to hear what others do.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

My husband calls me everyday at lunch.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

We text back and forth throughout the day. We only work the same day on Mon and Tues. On the other days she will hop on IM and we will BS, or talk about household stuff that way. I am gone for long hours during the week. So this is best for us to keep up.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

we occasionally email/call/text, but that depends on what your definition of occasionally is. we used to text constantly, and i mean like every few minutes all day long. but that was a bit obsessive.

so now we occasionally call/text. and by occasionally i mean call about three times a day, and text for awhile every hour or so.


----------



## Peridot (Dec 30, 2008)

There are times when we carpool, so I am in more contact with my H on those days - "What time are you getting off?" "Where will you meet me?" etc. 

He usually calls me during lunch or in the early afternoon. I don't usually call him because I don't know when he can answer the phone (he is an instructor and may have students with him). If I need to contact him, it is usually via text message or e-mail.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My husband and I rarely email each other and even more rarely do we call each other. We both we would find it annoying and distracting if the other called just to say hi. There is usually a reason (like asking him to get something from the store) for us to communicate during the workday.


----------

